# LCPL Michael Freeman



## commodog (Feb 2, 2010)

family friend killed in afghanastan .  He will be missed


----------



## Muppet (Feb 2, 2010)

Prayers and R.I.P.

F.M.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry for your loss-may he RIP


----------



## commodog (Feb 2, 2010)

All i know is he was killed in helmland province .Cant get no other details


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 2, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, Marine.  May you rest easy now.


----------



## car (Feb 2, 2010)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a Marine who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. 

Lance Cpl. Michael L. Freeman Jr., 21, of Fayetteville, Pa., died Feb. 1 while supporting combat operations in Helmand province, Afghanistan.  He was assigned to 2nd Battalion, 2nd Marine Regiment, 2nd Marine Division, II Marine Expeditionary Force, Camp Lejeune, N.C.

-------------------------------

Apparently, the Patriot Guard Riders intend to attend.....

http://www.patriotguard.org/Forums/tabid/61/postid/1326414/view/topic/Default.aspx

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace, you have my condolences.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.  RIP.


----------



## TheWookie (Feb 2, 2010)

RIP, Marine Warrior.


----------



## tova (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....my sincerest condolences on your loss....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest Well, Marine.  Prayers out for strength and comfort to his family, friends and comrades in arms.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP Marine.

Semper Fidelis.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 3, 2010)

My condolences, COMMODOG.  Rest in Peace, Lance Corporal Freeman.


----------

